# Coping with Mothers Day



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Mothers day for some of us can be one of the most difficult days of the year 

For those of you who are still undergoing your fertility journey the team at Fertility Friends wish you every success and hope that one day you achieve your dream 

For those of you who are having to deal with the fact that you wont ever be able to be part of this special day we send you love and strength to help you move forward one way or another 

Our journeys on the infertility road are difficult and often hard to deal with, but you are amongst friends who really do understand and will be there for you and help you along that road 

Remember ............... you are never on your own 



​


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautifull post Deb   ! 

My love to all FF ladies this Sunday. 

I bought myself an Orchid from my fur babies, maybe next year things will be different but if not, I'll always have the support of the ladies here xxxx


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks that is a really nice message..

Try to keep perspective though as md is a bit like xmas (sorry not referring to the religious bit) in that its another commercialised day and does not mean we are socially excluded on this day as women without children...can be maternal in many ways eg with other family members, pets, friends, work etc...


----------



## Jeme1ca2345 (Nov 23, 2009)

God luck pink pantha with your impending cycle xxx


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Jeme!


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to disagree pinkpantha the day very much excludes us. I'm a stepmother but don't receive any thanks or acknowledgement for everything that I do for my ss during the year. When he is with us given his age I play a huge maternal role which I don't mind but its hard that its ignored. Its commercialised totally agree but its hard to ignore television, advertising, radio all talking about how great mothers are reminding us of what we haven't yet achieved. I long for the day I wake up to a homemade card from someone who calls me mummy be it mine own, donor egg or adopted. To be officially acknowledged for the part I play. Xx


----------

